# Slender Man Help



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Probably the Morphsuit would be your best option for the featureless look, though I don't have any personal experience with them. Don't know how well one can see through the material in Halloween night darkness?


----------



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

The nice part of this costume is that it's for a film, so part of it will be shot during the day time. I personally have a green Morph Suit and though visibility is not the greatest, it's pretty decent considering.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Ask www.4Chan.org

As the inventors of "Slenderman", they undoubtedly have the most experience on the subject.


----------



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

You can also make a pantyhose mask. http://www.ehow.com/how_8748361_make-faceless-mask.html


----------



## Danielj2705 (Jun 17, 2012)

A motivator seems like the best choice. Also I have heard some people wear a plain unpainted plastic mask to define features more but I have no personal experience


----------



## churchofsubgenius (Sep 8, 2008)

It might be actually easier to make the "abducted by Slenderman" costume with him behind you...kind of like the abducted by alien/man in a trashcan/man in a cage type costumes.


----------

